# why is this wrong?



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't think anyone is arguing that this practice is safe or legal. Just saying all the info provided was just a couple of sentences by the OP who happened to spot it. We don't know if it's been like that for days, weeks, months or if it was a temporary solution to an immediate problem. As usual, it's just enough to create a ****storm and everybody likes to fling it. 

I was on a kitchen cabinet install last week. I noticed that the kitchen light switch was the stripped ends of the romex stuck into an extension cord. Not the best set up I'm sure, but we had light enough to do our work and that was better than waiting for the electrician to get to our room. By the time we were finished he hadn't got to it yet. 

Based on the info provided I could easily assume (using my own prejudices) that the building in question was new construction or a major remodel and that the service line wasn't connected yet. Now all of the linemen get to go home to their families safe and sound. 

Now if you were to ask me if I would juice a house like that or counsel anyone else to do it the answer would be no. But then I would have more info available.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

woodchuck2 said:


> I myself have never seen a line crew test the lines with a meter or any kind of device to see if power exists still.


I did a small amount of line work. We rewired a company-owned town. We used a non-contact (high) voltage tester on a 15 foot long fiberglass pole, and we tested *EVERY* time. We also use ground clamps that connect phase-to-phase on the power lines, and then are grounded.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> ... I myself have never seen a line crew test the lines with a meter or any kind of device to see if power exists still....


Around here I have never seen them not do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

It was a rental. I was there to look at doing some painting and deck repair. They had it hooked up because the power wasn't turned on yet. I don't know if breakers wereon/off. It just looked dangerous as hell and I was curious how dangerous. I think I got a good idea now.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

aptpupil said:


> i think it's fair to assume that if they knew enough to switch a disconnect first, they would also at least put a plug on the cord instead of leaving bare wires to hang in there.


Apparently it doesn't work in reverse.

In a house I was working in recently, I discovered a circuit that, instead of terminating in the breaker box, terminated in a male plug which they then plugged into an outlet on another circuit.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Aside from being dangerous, here's a good reason why it's wrong

http://www.google.com/products/cata...OQwWT4DuMcGztweM2d2AAg&sqi=2&ved=0CIYBEPMCMAE#

For the low low price of ... less than tree fiddy, you can have the stuff to do it properly, legally, and safely.

Now all you need is an electrician to professionally install it. All can be had for less than the price of a decent generator.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Let's strip some wires and stick some 'lectric wires where they aren't suppposed to be - sounds like a GREAT idea!

These are the things newspaper articles are made of.


----------



## BJWIRE (Feb 3, 2012)

Risky business...


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Something I have always wondered, if you are running your generator and flip the main on to energize the power lines wouldn't the generator be feeding everything on that line and die rather quickly? I still understand the danger to the lineman, just curios.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

SuperiorHIP said:


> Something I have always wondered, if you are running your generator and flip the main on to energize the power lines wouldn't the generator be feeding everything on that line and die rather quickly? I still understand the danger to the lineman, just curios.


Not necessarily. In a worst case scenario (load to the generator wise), you could have the generator back feeding into only one small distribution class transformer with a small excitation current. That would energize the primary conductor up to an open point. If there were no other customers on the transformer and no other transformers on the line, the generator could theoretically energize several miles of conductor at anywhere from 2400 volts to 20000 volts - and with more than enough capacity to kill someone.


----------



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

They say you can't fix stupid, but if he was walking past the cord and yanked the end into a puddle he was standing in, that might fix it. Some people who have no clue how electricity works can do some serious damage or kill someone.

My uncle is a lineman for Ameren and in 2006 when we had a massive ice storm this was a common problem. The would yank the meter of people who do this sort of thing, lock out the base and wait for the HO to call Ameren, then they would come out and fine them for back feeding the lines. They live by the motto of Ground it or glove it and everybody goes home alive.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

SuperiorHIP said:


> Something I have always wondered, if you are running your generator and flip the main on to energize the power lines wouldn't the generator be feeding everything on that line and die rather quickly? I still understand the danger to the lineman, just curios.


Yes, main breaker is still set to "on" it will try to feed everyone on on the block...and die quickly trying.

But it doesn't theoretically stop the linesmen from getting a quick shock if they happen to be on that line.

This is one reason behind transfer switches.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Yes, main breaker is still set to "on" it will try to feed everyone on on the block...and die quickly trying.
> 
> But it doesn't theoretically stop the linesmen from getting a quick shock if they happen to be on that line.
> 
> This is one reason behind transfer switches.


Another reason is..... if your genny manages to survive backfeeding the entire neighborhood, it can get royally eff'ed up if it's running and the utility power comes back on.

You may end up releasing all the magic smoke it contains, making it necessary to go buy a new genny with fresh smoke.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Another reason is..... if your genny manages to survive backfeeding the entire neighborhood, it can get royally eff'ed up if it's running and the utility power comes back on.
> 
> You may end up releasing all the magic smoke it contains, making it necessary to go buy a new genny with fresh smoke.


And how many calls do we get for generators no longer charging? I know i get at least one or two a yr from HO who forgot to flip the main. This is usually a good time to ask them if going the cheap route of not using a transfer switch was worth it!


----------

